

[Ask-HN] Is anyone using pythonfutures with python 2.6? - deathflute
http://code.google.com/p/pythonfutures/
I wanted to build a high level API over multiprocessing, but it seems that Brian has already done all the work. Does anyone have any experience with this package?<p>I am planning on using the python 2.6 version.
======
deathflute
I wanted to write a high-level API on top on multiprocessing, but it seems
that this project has already done this. However, it is unclear if this has
been used/tested much with python 2.6.

If you have used this package, please share your comments.

